# Trouble with neighbors cat pushing around my ferals



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I have invested about $1000 US in the last 6 months by spaying, neutering, vaccinating, and otherwise meeting all the needs of the feral cats in my neighborhood, and they all have settled in, get along well, and cause none of my neighbors any problems with noise, marking, etc... I have finally established a very stable feral cat colony. But I have this really grouchy old timer that one of my neighbors owns, and lets out all the time. He is always coming over to eat the food I put out for my ferals, and he has recently taken to beating up a darling little female that can't weigh more than 7 pounds (He is much larger). I shoo him away every chance I get, but he insists on beating her up daily, then eating her food. 

I finally lost my patience with him, live trapped him, and completely soaked him with a garden hose for like a minute. I had the water hose setting on "Shower" so it was gentle to his skin, but he got a thorough soaking. I then turned him loose, and he ran back home. 

I really felt like a jerk for doing it, but I can't have him coming around if he is going to try to play tough guy all the time. My feral Toms are far more well behaved. 

Any ideas on what I might do to motivate him to not come around any more if he does continue to show up? He is fixed, and if he wasn't I would have fixed him by now. I know that I could have kicked it up a notch by spraying him with Ammonia, but I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt and not go there if I don't have to. 

Thanks :evil: 

Smilodon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you have a regular feeding time and the cats know it, you can sit out there with them until they're done eating and make sure they're not disturbed or beat up. 

I don't know if there's anything you can do about the mean cat, though. Maybe talk to his owner and ask him to keep the cat inside during the feral feeding time? I don't think abusing him is the answer, even though I understand your wanting to protect the others.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Regular feeding times is a good idea, I will do that. 

I only mentioned the ammonia thing because I read somewhere that because it is so similar to cat pee that if you spray a problem cat (on the body, certainly not in the face), that the message they get is "Okay, this guy is 'peeing' on me, he is the dominant cat around here, I won't come around here anymore." 

In other words there is reasoning behind an ammonia spritzer, I certainly would never do anything to injure a cat, no matter how much of a problem they were. This knucklehead has really put some lumps on my little feral female though, and I simply cannot have it anymore. She has become quite tame, and I know she relies on me to take care of her. I wouldn't even care if the neighbors cat came to eat - I'd be happy to feed him if he would behave like a gentleman. But cats often do not treat each other very nicely. 

Thanks, 

Smilodon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for explaining about the ammonia, that was actually a pretty clever idea, but would probably make the cat sick when he cleaned himself. 

We have ferals here that my next door neighbor feeds at a regular time. Even my girls know what time that is, they jump up and watch the kitties in the window. I feed the Mom and her kids extra (wet food) in my back yard in the evenings. If I don't put it out by a certain time, she scratches at my back door. And then hisses violently when I open it to feed her. Cats!


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

That's really cool. Yeah my ferals bring me untold joy, especially when I know that I meet all their medical needs, and keep them fed and well watered - All they have to do is run around and play, and be cats. My indoor cats get a real charge out of watching them too. If ya really watch them they do some silly things - very entertaining.

I'll keep ya posted on my success with the regular feeding times.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You've done so much for your ferals. I'm hoping to catch the little kitten when it looks like he's old enough and get him fixed, and hopefully his mom, too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Marie already suggested what I would have. I'll just add an :luv I-love-you :luv for stepping up to take care of The Forgotten Ones in your neighborhood.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I might suggest vinegar with the water in a spritz bottle. Cats hate vinegar and the taste when they lick it off.

One of my friends that has feral at her house has set times each day for feeding AM and PM. The food is only left down for an hour and its taken up. We have trouble with other wild life coming to eat esp raccoons and ants getting into the food so this is her solution. They all have learned the regular feeding times and all show up like clock work.

YOu have my admiration for what youve done for your community cats. Maybe you could talk the guy into keep his cat as an indoor cat. Maybe... wouldnt hurt to ask! The fights could result in absesses in your small feral. Bring that to his attention. Tell him you dont want extra vet bills. Unless he is willing to pay them! LOL


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

I really like the vinegar solution - Probably an order of magnitude less likely to get the old codger cat sick, but just as irritating as ammonia (or faux pee). No luck with the neighbor, he is pushing 70 something and has been self inflicting alcohol spritzers probably his whole life. Not picking on the guy cause I like a cold one too, but I can tell he's having a good day if he recognizes me when I wave "hi" and call his name. 

Fortunately I have not seen Mr. Grumpy since his cold shower, I pray he just stays home. If not, vinegar it is.


----------

